# [OT] Saluti

## JacoMozzi

Io me ne vo in vacanza per qualche giorno, consapevole del fatto che lascio il pc buono buono da solo senza problemi. Vedremo al ritorno se ha fatto il bravo bambino (anzi la brava bambina)   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti

Jaco

----------

## cerri

ma beato te!!!   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ufff sono solo io che non vado in vacanza?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ufff sono solo io che non vado in vacanza?  

 

tranquillo, tolto ferragosto, lavorero' fino al 30   :Crying or Very sad: 

Coda

----------

## realthing

Anche io   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Niente ferie   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

la differenza tra le ferie e il lavoro è un drink e un cannone con una bella tipella che ti massaggia. Per fortuna che non ho compiti per le vacanze e anche se resto in città me la spasso

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> la differenza tra le ferie e il lavoro è un drink e un cannone con una bella tipella che ti massaggia.

 

eppero'!   :Shocked:  se questo é il lavoro

... m'immagino cosa fai, quando vai in ferie   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

 *koma wrote:*   

> la differenza tra le ferie e il lavoro è un drink e un cannone con una bella tipella che ti massaggia. Per fortuna che non ho compiti per le vacanze e anche se resto in città me la spasso

 

Io non vado in ferie fino a fine settembre... ma se posso permettermi, mi sentirei di consigliarvi una sessione di lavoro di 20 ore, tornare a casa, pranzare con la propria tipa, e addormentarsi tra le sue braccia sul divano mentre ti coccola.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   la differenza tra le ferie e il lavoro è un drink e un cannone con una bella tipella che ti massaggia. Per fortuna che non ho compiti per le vacanze e anche se resto in città me la spasso 
> 
> Io non vado in ferie fino a fine settembre... ma se posso permettermi, mi sentirei di consigliarvi una sessione di lavoro di 20 ore, tornare a casa, pranzare con la propria tipa, e addormentarsi tra le sue braccia sul divano mentre ti coccola.  

 

Per lavorare 20 ore non ci sarebbero problemi e' il seguito che mi risulta un po' difficile.....

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per lavorare 20 ore non ci sarebbero problemi e' il seguito che mi risulta un po' difficile.....

 

anche a me al momento...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Per lavorare 20 ore non ci sarebbero problemi e' il seguito che mi risulta un po' difficile..... 
> 
> anche a me al momento... 

 

Pensavo che avevi risolto...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi spiace.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Pensavo che avevi risolto...  
> 
> Mi spiace.

 

Tranquillo  :Smile: 

----------

